# FRB Club > Общение > Юмор >  Пять стадий опьянения

## Maks_Alexey13

Знаете ли вы, каких 5 стадий можно достичь, если вы употребляете алкоголь? Даже если да, очень рекомендуем ознакомиться с данными вариантами.

Стадия №1 Умник

Эта стадия наступает, когда вы внезапно становитесь экспертом во всех областях знаний. Вы просто нескончаемый источник информации и хотите продемонстрировать свои познания всем, кто вас выслушает. Кроме того, на этой стадии вы всегда правы.

Ну и человек, с которым вы беседуете, конечно же, совершенно не прав. Вы часами пытаетесь убедить этого человека в своей правоте.

Еще более интересно может развиваться ситуация, если вы оба достигли стадии "умник".

Два человека аргументировано пытаюсь убедить друг друга в своей правоте, причем в области, о которой каждый из них имеет весьма смутное представление. Для людей, которые слушают двух таких индивидуумов, это отличное развлечение.


Стадия №2 Красавец

Данная стадия наступает, когда вы полностью убеждены, что вы самый красивый парень в округе, и все в округе только вас и ищут.

Вы начинаете подмигивать всем проходящим мимо красивым девушкам, и просите их потанцевать с вами, поскольку они весь вечер не сводили с вас глаз. Вы – центр всеобщего внимания, глаза всех людей вокруг направлены только на вас, поскольку именно вы являетесь самым красивым созданием на всей Земле.

А теперь давайте вспомним, что вы еще и умны, поэтому вы можете говорить с человеком, который восхищается вами, практически о любой существующей на нашей планете проблеме.

Стадия №3 Богатый

Это когда вы внезапно становитесь самым богатым человеком в мире. Вы покупаете выпивку всем, кто присутствует возле барной стойки, и просите записать все на ваш счет, поскольку у вас неподалеку стоит целый грузовик, полный денег.

И, конечно же, вы готовы с любым спорить, что этот грузовик стоит прямо за зданием бара. И не нужно забывать, что вы все на свете знаете и можете выиграть любой спор. Вполне естественно, что вас не беспокоит, сколько поставить денег на спор, поскольку у вас их и так куры не клюют.


Именно на этой стадии вы начинаете покупать выпивку всем людям в баре, которые вами восхищаются, поскольку вы самый умный, самый красивый и самый богатый человек в мире.

Стадия №4 Пуленепробиваемый

Теперь вы можете драться со всеми людьми, с которыми вы спорили на деньги, поскольку вам никто не может ничем повредить.

На этой стадии вы сможете подойти к парню той девушки, которая вами весь вечер восхищалась, и вызвать его на разборки за деньги. Вам не нужно переживать по поводу проигрыша, так как вы все знаете, у вас все деньги мира, и вы совершенно очевидно выиграете этот спор.

Стадия №5 Невидимка

Это последняя стадия опьянения. На этой стадии вы можете делать абсолютно всё, поскольку вас все равно никто не увидит.

Вы можете залезть на стол и потанцевать, можете раздеться до нижнего белья, чтобы впечатлить тех людей, которые восхищались вами целый вечер, так как остальные люди в комнате вас просто не видят. Кроме того, вас не видят те люди, с которыми вы ранее начали разборки.

Вы можете шагать по улицам и орать песни по все горло (поскольку вы по-прежнему самый умный и отлично знаете эту мелодию), и никто о вас ничего не думаете, поскольку не может вас увидеть. Исчезли все ваши социальные комплексы. Вы можете делать все, что угодно, поскольку никто об этом ничего не узнает.

А вы, конечно же, об этом ничего и не вспомните!

А у вас есть какие то свои особенные стадии? :)

----------


## Amare



----------


## Amare

какие это стадии?

----------

